# DSL 6000 bestellt 3000R erhalten!!!



## W3SSI (17. Juni 2011)

huhu pcgh community,

letzte woche hatte ich keine lust mehr auf meine lahme dls 2000er leitung und hab bei T-online geprüft wie viel möglich wäre da die seite 6000 angezeigt hat, dachte ich mal ich ruf im service center an und lass meinen vertrag ändern. da mir der telekom mitarbeiter im service center auch gesagt hat das 6000 möglich sind habe ich den vertrag geändert. soweit alles gut

doch dann bekomme ich das änderungsschreiben und da steht das mein internet nur auf dsl 3000R aufgestockt wird, worauf hin ich zum nächsten telekom shop bin um da noch einmal nachzufragen, da sagt mir dann der nette mit arbeite das bei mir nur DSL 3000 möglich sind und ich kann froh sein das ich überhaupt DSL bekomme, er meinte das liegt an meinem standpunkt und ich bin zuweit weg vom verteilerknoten, was ich auch nicht verstehe ein kumpel von mir wohnt 2 häuser weiter und bekommt bei alice die vollen 6000^^

was soll ich jetzt machen`????

DANKE für die hilfe^^


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2011)

DSL 2000er behalten.


----------



## PCuner (17. Juni 2011)

Neue Wohnung suchen ! Ne kleiner Scherz, da kannst du eig nicht viel machen, es gibt im moment nicht viele Optionen in diesem Bereich. Das was ich noch kenne ist I-net via Satelit (extrem überteuert und aufwendig, dafür sehr hohe verfügbarkeit) und über das Mobilfunknetz (GSM/Edge/..) Sobald Deutschland mal Tempo macht im LTE hast du hohe Chancen auf eine sehr hohe Verbindung (100MB/s >). Aber bis dahin heißt es nur abwarten.


----------



## W3SSI (17. Juni 2011)

lol neue wohnung suchen  das mach ich ^^ mit der begründung mein i-net is zu langsam xDDDD

das natürlich alles ******* dann muss ich mich wohl mit 3000zufriedengeben, ich finds nur ne frechheit mir erst son mist zu erzählen!!!

die TELEKOM bekommt dafür 100 x "gefällt mir"


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2011)

Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle auch den neuen Vertrag nicht annehmen.
Sie haben dich ja bewusst falsch informiert.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

Mal nachsehen bei KabelDeutschland oder der regionalen Unterfirma, die KabelTV anbieten.
Mittlerweile geht das auch über die Kabelleitung.
Da ist normal einiges möglich


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2011)

Du könntest dich mal bei Kabel Deutschland oder Unity Media nach Kabel Internet umsehen. 
Da kommt nahezu immer das bestellte an. Bei mir kommen sogar statt 60Mbit ganze 80Mbit an. (hatte davor eine 1Mbit Leitung von T-Offline  mehr war nicht mögl.)

Natürlich müsstest du bei der Telekom kündigen.


----------



## W3SSI (17. Juni 2011)

@goldenmic: ich behalte das jetzt so 3000 sind besser als 2000 und ich bezahl ja nicht mehr

@rudeBoy, ich hab Satelliten TV sonst hätte ich schon längst kabel deutschland genommen


----------



## robbe (17. Juni 2011)

Sei froh mit deiner 3000er, es gibt immernoch ne Menge Leute die von sowas träumen. Was ergibt denn bei dir die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung von zb. Alice? Es wäre schon möglich das da eine 6000er drin ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Juni 2011)

3000*R*(AM) sind ja nicht nur 3000, sondern mehr. Kann also sein, dass du 4000 oder 5000 bekommst, aber keine vollen 6000.
Alice kann dir übrigens auch nicht mehr bieten. Die haben genauso die Grenzen der Leitung wie die Telekom. Die ham sogar paar mehr Einschränkungen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist halt so: die "garantieren" halt jetzt vertraglich 3000, aber 6000 bzw. an die 6000 können und wollen die halt nicht vertraglich zusichern. Bei mir war das ähnlich: im tcom-Shop wurde mir gesagt, dass vlt. nur DSl3000 geht. Im Vertrag stand dann auch nur 3000 mit einer Option auf 6000. Dann wurde DSL geschaltet, es stellte sich raus, dass 6000 geht, und das wurde dann auch freigeschaltet. Bei anderen Anbietern ist das idR viel schlimmer, die sagen was von 6000, und selbst wenn man am Ende nur zB 2000 hat, ist das von den AGB her "o.k"  - die tcom sagt wenigstens, wenn es dann zum endgültigen vertrag kommt, dass wohl doch nicht die vollen 6000 möglich sind.

Aber so oder so: wenn es nicht mehr kostet als vorher, würd ich mich insgesamt trotzdem mehr freuen als ärgern    Und da fast immer die anderen Anbieter die gleiche Leitung nutzen müssen wie die tcom, ist so oder so auch mit einem anderen Anbieter nicht mehr möglich, als die tcom Dir im Endeffekt anbietet. Wenn also jetzt zB 1&1 behauptet, da gingen 6000, dann wird das am Ende nicht mehr als bei der tcom sein (wie ja auch BloodySuiceide andeutet).


Einzige Alternative, falls ihr KabelTV habt: per KabelTV kann man auch schnelles Internet beziehen.


----------



## i.neT' (17. Juni 2011)

Hatte ähnliches Problem mit 1&1 , Anbieter gewechselt und siehe da 16k sind da.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die ham sogar paar mehr Einschränkungen



Ach echt ?
Die Telekom bietet mir hier nur DSL 3000 an, aber Alice konnte mir 9,6MBit/s bereitstellen. Dafür hatte ich mit der Leitung aber massive Probleme. 
Ich würde auch bei der Telekom bleiben. 
Ist halt langsamer, aber problemfreier. Denn was nützt dir eine 6000er Leitung, wenn du ständig Verbindungsabbrüche hast und sonst auch nur Rauschen im Telefon ankommt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 3000*R*(AM) sind ja nicht nur 3000, sondern mehr. Kann also sein, dass du 4000 oder 5000 bekommst, aber keine vollen 6000.


Du meinst wohl eher *R*ückfall. Das zu klären erfordert abe die daten aus dem router.(sync)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei anderen Anbietern ist das idR viel schlimmer, die sagen was von 6000, und selbst wenn man am Ende nur zB 2000 hat, ist das von den AGB her "o.k" - die tcom sagt wenigstens, wenn es dann zum endgültigen vertrag kommt, dass wohl doch nicht die vollen 6000 möglich sind.


Du schreibst es,"wenn es dann zum endgültigen vertrag kommt".Zu diesem zeitpunkt ist es bereits zu spät und da die tkom fast nirgends RAM schaltet,bist du dann auch immer langsamer unterwegs als mit einem anderen anbieter.Diese schalten wenigstens RAM,wodurch du auch aus einer unterirdisch schlechten leitung noch akzeptable datenraten heraus holen kannst.(mußt dich natürlich damit beschäftigen  )


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und da fast immer die anderen Anbieter die gleiche Leitung nutzen müssen wie die tcom, ist so oder so auch mit einem anderen Anbieter nicht mehr möglich, als die tcom Dir im Endeffekt anbietet. Wenn also jetzt zB 1&1 behauptet, da gingen 6000, dann wird das am Ende nicht mehr als bei der tcom sein (wie ja auch BloodySuiceide andeutet).





BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Alice kann dir übrigens auch nicht mehr bieten. Die haben genauso die Grenzen der Leitung wie die Telekom. Die ham sogar paar mehr Einschränkungen


Was propaganda so bewirken kann...Ihr seid da beide auf dem holzweg.Schon allein die tatsache,das alternativ-anbieter RAM schalten und die tkom nicht beweißt,das eigentlich alle alternativen abieter auf der gleichen TAL mit ihrer technik mehr speed ermöglichen,als die tkom.




K3n$! schrieb:


> Ach echt ?
> Die Telekom bietet mir hier nur DSL 3000 an, aber Alice konnte mir 9,6MBit/s bereitstellen. Dafür hatte ich mit der Leitung aber massive Probleme.


Und du hattest eine fritzbox,stimmts?Wenn ja,ist es kein wunder,das du probleme hattest.


> Ich würde auch bei der Telekom bleiben.


Bloß nicht.Deren mitarbeiter lassen ihr hirn daheim,wenn sie auf arbeit gehen und das nervt einen als kunden bloß.


> Ist halt langsamer, aber problemfreier. Denn was nützt dir eine 6000er Leitung, wenn du ständig Verbindungsabbrüche hast und sonst auch nur Rauschen im Telefon ankommt.


 Langsamer ja,problemfreier nein.Und rauschen tut auf ngn-anschlüssen auch nix mehr.


----------



## Spinal (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Telekom gemacht. Liegt aber eben daran, das 5 Mitarbeiter dir 5 verscheidene Sachen erzählen. Auch das sie telefonisch Veträge abschließen können, aber man nur schriftlich kündigen kann und so.
Aber egal, ist nicht das Thema, ich würde an deiner Stelle aber prüfen ob das mit den 3000 für dich Sinn macht, ich vermute mal das du dich durch den neuen Vertrag 24 Monate bindest. Und in zwei Jahren kann viel passieren, vielleicht legt man da bei euch Glasfaser. Ich würde mir das überlegen, je nachdem wie gut die Leitung am Ende wirklich ist. In Sachen Vertrag kündigen usw. habe ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## dot (20. Juni 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du schreibst es,"wenn es dann zum endgültigen vertrag kommt".Zu diesem zeitpunkt ist es bereits zu spät und da die tkom fast nirgends RAM schaltet,bist du dann auch immer langsamer unterwegs als mit einem anderen anbieter.Diese schalten wenigstens RAM,wodurch du auch aus einer unterirdisch schlechten leitung noch akzeptable datenraten heraus holen kannst.(mußt dich natürlich damit beschäftigen  )


 
Seit ich auf C&S gewechselt bin und dadurch bedingt von 1 auf 1,5MBit hochgestuft worden bin (1,5MBit = Max), hatte ich dann nach knapp einer Woche eine unangekuendigte Aufstockung auf 2MBit RAM  Ist zwar immer noch lahm wie sonst was, aber nach knapp 10 Jahren mal eine kleine Verbesserung...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2011)

dot schrieb:


> Seit ich auf C&S gewechselt bin und dadurch bedingt von 1 auf 1,5MBit hochgestuft worden bin (1,5MBit = Max)


 ...das wär mir neu.Call&Surf kannst du auch mit 6000 haben (wenn es denn geschalten wird)


> , hatte ich dann nach knapp einer Woche eine unangekuendigte Aufstockung auf 2MBit RAM  Ist zwar immer noch lahm wie sonst was, aber nach knapp 10 Jahren mal eine kleine Verbesserung...


 Dann wäre ich an deiner stelle ruhig und ganz leise.Da hat sich wohl ein techniker vertan.
Mich würden aber mal deine leitungswerte interessieren (vor allem der derzeitige sync,der snr und das modem,welches du benutzt).Aber angesichts der tatsache,das die tkom bei dir schon 1 mbit fest geschalten hatte und du jetzt ram hast,würde ich sagen das deine leitungs-dämpfung irgendwo zwischen 45-50 db liegt.Wenn ich jetzt noch 15-20db snr zugrunde lege,könntest du bei einem anderen anbieter (am besten mit infineon- oder broadcom-port) +gescheitem modem (ar860 oder speedtouch 516i v6) zwischen 3-4 mbit haben (geht auch mehr).

P.S.: Ich trag dich mal in meine liste der bestätigten tkom-ram kunden ein.Du bist dann sozusagen der...warte mal...*zähl*...du bist dann der 10te in meiner liste.(pilot-anschlüsse mal außen vor) Wieviel tkom-anschlüsse unter 3 mbit gibts denn gleich nochmal???


----------



## inzpekta (21. Juni 2011)

Jaja... so sind sie alle...
Versprechen dir das blaue vom Himmel und was kommt hinten raus...
Nüscht...

Sag denen mal du willst für die Hälfte der versprochenen Leistung auch nur die Hälfte zahlen...

Nimm die 3000... der Vertrag ist unterschrieben, denke ich mal, davon zurückzutreten lohnt nicht.
du solltest Dir aber den Termin notieren wann dieser Vertrag ausläuft, und dann vergleiche vernünftig.


----------



## trinitrotoluol (22. Juni 2011)

W3SSI schrieb:


> @rudeBoy, ich hab Satelliten TV sonst hätte ich schon längst kabel deutschland genommen



du hast trotzdem *ev.* die möglichkeit, internet und telefon über kabelbw/unitymedia zu beziehen. dafür muss man nicht unbedingt digital-tv nutzen. tv würde dann weiterhin über sat laufen. 

voraussetzung ist natürlich die technische verfügbarkeit.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du schreibst es,"wenn es dann zum endgültigen vertrag kommt".Zu diesem zeitpunkt ist es bereits zu spät und da die tkom fast nirgends RAM schaltet,bist du dann auch immer langsamer unterwegs als mit einem anderen anbieter.Diese schalten wenigstens RAM,wodurch du auch aus einer unterirdisch schlechten leitung noch akzeptable datenraten heraus holen kannst.(mußt dich natürlich damit beschäftigen  )


 
Dies ist nicht korrekt. Die Telekom schaltet bei DSL16000 Anschlüssen generell RAM, darunter bei älteren Frägen ohne Zusatzkosten auf Nachfrage. Also zu behaupten dass die Telekom kein Ram schaltet ist unsinnig.

Zudem sollten manche mal ihren Vertrag lesen. Es steht dort nichts von fix 6000 sondern z.B. 3000-6000. Da man die genauen Werte zwar berechnen kann, aber eine Simulation mit Übersprechen usw. zu kompliziert ist, kann man die verfügbare Bandbreite nur schätzen. Erst bei Schaltung ist die tatsächliche Bandbreite dann ersichtlich bei Privatpersonen.

PS: Alte FritzBox Geräte haben eine sehr hohe Dämpfung. Da viele Anbieter wie z.B. 1&1 gleich einen neuen Router dazu legen sinkt die Dämpfung hier und dadurch kann das Modem mit einer höheren Bandbreite bei RAM synchronisieren. Ist halt nicht immer die Telekom schuld sondern oft veraltete Hardware.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Dies ist nicht korrekt. Die Telekom schaltet bei DSL16000 Anschlüssen generell RAM, darunter bei älteren Frägen ohne Zusatzkosten auf Nachfrage.


Wo denn???Ich wollte RAM und an meinem anschluß ist es einfach (achtung,ich zitiere) "nicht vorgesehen".Das selbe gilt für den anschluß meines bruders und für nachbars.Soviel dazu!
Außerdem,hast du mal in den thread-titel geschaut?Da steht was von 3000R und nicht 16000.Wenn du aber meinst und an der quelle sitzt,dann kannst du mir ruhig auf meine ca. 6km lange TAL ein ADSL 2+ RAM schalten.Das wäre mir nur recht!Die daten dazu bekommst du natürlich nur per PN.


> Also zu behaupten dass die Telekom kein Ram schaltet ist unsinnig.


Na sagen wir`s mal so,im vergleich zu anderen leitungs-anbietern ist die telekom auf langen leitungen eine "RAM-entwicklungsfirma" und liegt dadurch meilenweit hinter der konkurenz.
Die RAM-schaltung der tkom ist übrigens auch glatt fürn ar***.Wer bei dem verein aufgrund seiner 3000er fix-beschaltung auf antrag RAM bekommt,der wird in 90% der fälle anschließend einen vollsync (6mbit) haben.Die,die es aber brauchen würden (384kbit-user z.b.) bekommen es nicht.Man könnte ja zu schnell durchs inet surfen.



> Zudem sollten manche mal ihren Vertrag lesen. Es steht dort nichts von fix 6000 sondern z.B. 3000-6000. Da man die genauen Werte zwar berechnen kann, aber eine Simulation mit Übersprechen usw. zu kompliziert ist, kann man die verfügbare Bandbreite nur schätzen. Erst bei Schaltung ist die tatsächliche Bandbreite dann ersichtlich bei Privatpersonen.


Wer auch immer das schätzt,entlassen!!!Hier gibt es auf ca. 70m TAL längenunterschied ca. 5,5Mbit differenz! Und ja,ich weiß die TAL-länge ist unterschiedlich.Meine leitung dreht vermutlich noch 3 runden ums dorf.Das andere ende sollte aber in der selben hauptpost enden,wie die restliche hälfte vom ort. (alles im umkreis vom 800m um unser haus)



> PS: Alte FritzBox Geräte haben eine sehr hohe Dämpfung. Da viele Anbieter wie z.B. 1&1 gleich einen neuen Router dazu legen sinkt die Dämpfung hier und dadurch kann das Modem mit einer höheren Bandbreite bei RAM synchronisieren. Ist halt nicht immer die Telekom schuld sondern oft veraltete Hardware.


 Wer eine fritzbox (egal wie alt) an einer RAM-leitung benutzt,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.Das ganze macht ja noch sinn,wenn die TAL nicht länger als 200m ist aber danach ist man mit allem anderen besser dran.Auf ganz langen leitungen nimmt mann am besten ein ar860 oder thompson speedtouch 516i v6.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2011)

Die Leitungslänge kann ein (interner) Servicemitarbeiter bis auf den Meter auslesen. Er hat damit sogar die Dämpfung. Aber Faktoren wie die Installation im Haus oder auch Übersprechen kann man für Privatpersonen bei ner einfachen Auskunft zwar grob überschlagen, aber nicht berechnen. 

Wann hast du wegen dem RAM angefragt? Seit ca. Februar ist es regulär verfügbar. Ein Anruf bei der Hotline oder das Aufsuchen eines Telekom Ladens mit entsprechenden Unterlagen reicht aus.

Es gibt jedoch auch Anschlüsse, bei denen kein RAM verfügbar ist. Da kann aber auch kein anderer Anbieter RAM schalten ausgenommen er hat eigene Leitungen. 

Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei der Telekom, aber ich kenn einen Servicetechniker und daher werde ich auch keine vertraulichen Daten weiterleiten - hier im Forum gibt es ebenfalls Telekommitarbeiter die du direkt fragen kannst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Leitungslänge kann ein (interner) Servicemitarbeiter bis auf den Meter auslesen. Er hat damit sogar die Dämpfung.


Ich weiß ja nich...Das einzige was die auslesen können ist ihre datenbank und die liegt gerne mal 500m und 10db im negativen sinne daneben.
Ein schönes beispiel für die beschränktheit der tkom-mitarbeiter ist ebenfalls,das auch 1 jahr nach einer straßenumbenennung (bei uns die haupstraße wurde umbenannt) laut tkom kein isdn bei uns möglich sei.Blöd nur,das es zuvor schon mehrere jahre ging.


> Aber Faktoren wie die Installation im Haus oder auch Übersprechen kann man für Privatpersonen bei ner einfachen Auskunft zwar grob überschlagen, aber nicht berechnen.


Okay,die übersprechung rechtfertigt also bei gleicher höhe am hauptstrang (wir ca 55 m weit weg,der laut verfügbarkeitsprüfung 6Mbit RAM anschluß ca. 15m)  5,5Mbit unterschied...naja..



> Wann hast du wegen dem RAM angefragt? Seit ca. Februar ist es regulär verfügbar. Ein Anruf bei der Hotline oder das Aufsuchen eines Telekom Ladens mit entsprechenden Unterlagen reicht aus.


Mal überlegen...Letzte woche donnerstag.Danach gabs eine gesalzene mail an den support (stand mit denen gleizeitig in verbindung),die mir heute beantwortet wurde.Sie boten mir an,das ganze durch einen techniker manuell prüfen zu lassen (wers glaubt...) und dabei kann mein port das schon seit 4 jahren.(es schaltet nur keiner an) So langsam frage ich mich immer mehr...



> Es gibt jedoch auch Anschlüsse, bei denen kein RAM verfügbar ist. Da kann aber auch kein anderer Anbieter RAM schalten ausgenommen er hat eigene Leitungen.


Hast du die weisheit von deinem bekannten?RAM hat aber mal garnichts mit leitung,dämpfung,snr usw. zu tun.Läuft dsl,läuft auch RAM.Das ist lediglich eine dynamische aushandlung der geschwindigkeit beim sync.Und die tkom hat die latte mit ancp sogar noch höher geschraubt.Durch diese technik kann die ausgehandelte datenrate verändert werden,ohne den sync zu verlieren.Mein infineon 113.116 port sollte beides können.
Und du wirst lachen,aber mein bruder war mal bei arcor.Die hatten dsl auf ihrer leitung aktiviert,nur leider bekamen wir keine einwahldaten (und damit keinen dsl-anschluß),weil zu wenig an kam.Allerdings habe ich mal meine fritzbox ran geklemmt und die hat mit 320kbit brutto einen sync.Leider hatte ich damals noch zu wenig wissen und kein gescheites modem parat...



> Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei der Telekom, aber ich kenn einen Servicetechniker und daher werde ich auch keine vertraulichen Daten weiterleiten - hier im Forum gibt es ebenfalls Telekommitarbeiter die du direkt fragen kannst.


 Das war auch nicht ernst gemeint.
Keine ahnung,ob es hier tkom-mitarbeiter gibt.Es interessiert mich nicht wirklich und im grunde geht es mich auch nix an,was andere in ihrem privatleben so arbeiten.Die könnten/wollen mir eh nicht weiter helfen,das habe ich nun mehrfach merken dürfen.Bei einem hab ich ja so den verdacht,das er einer ist,aber er verkrümelt sich gleich,wenn ich zu seinen lauen theorien mal etwas kontra gebe.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juni 2011)

Wir Telekommitarbeiter sind alle böse!! 

Ich finds einfach putzig wie man sich mit Halbwissen über die Technik und Vorgänge der Telekom so aufregen kann.

Was bekomm ich von dir, wenn ich dir nen RAM-Profil geben lass?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wir Telekommitarbeiter sind alle böse!!


Das sagst du.Ich hätte derzeit nur ein u- und ein f-wort parat.



> Ich finds einfach putzig wie man sich mit Halbwissen über die Technik und Vorgänge der Telekom so aufregen kann.


Ich denke eher,ihr wisst garnicht was eure technik so kann.Schalte mir meinen anschluß auf ein 6000er ram-profil und wir werden sehen wer recht hat.Dann könnt ich endlich mal einen dsl-modem vergleich in angriff nehmen!



> Was bekomm ich von dir, wenn ich dir nen RAM-Profil geben lass?


 Meinen ewigen dank?(und vieleicht brauchste mal nen neuen fußboden)Ich befürchte nur,das wird für dich ein ding der unmöglichkeit.Nicht nur das ihr lediglich nach lage der datenbank schaltet,nein ich bin blöder weise eigentlich ein lycos-kunde.D.h. ich bin schon 2 mal durch gereicht worden (freenet und jetzt 1&1),gehe aber über einen tkom-server ins netz.Und zu guter letzt läuft die telefon-leitung nicht auf meinen namen,aber der dsl-vertrag.

Ps.:Ganz vergessen,und du bekommst einen ehrenplatz in meiner sig


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juni 2011)

Du bist dir sicher, dass du als Lycos-Kunde nen DSL-Port von der Telekom hast? 
Leitungsgeschwindigkeit und RAM etc handelt dein Provider ab, nicht die Telekom.

Das mit der Signatur und dem Dank wär aber nett


----------



## rebel4life (23. Juni 2011)

In der Regel haben die ja eher QSC, selbst die Telekom Tochter Congstar hat wenn verfügbar QSC. 

Den Kleinstreit sollte man aber hier beenden. Ist ja schließlich nicht das Problem des Threadstarters.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juni 2011)

Yep seh ich auch so.

Bei Fragen und Problemen einfach den netten Telekom-Kundendiensttechniker fragen (mich)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Du bist dir sicher, dass du als Lycos-Kunde nen DSL-Port von der Telekom hast?


Also jeder speedtest,welchen ich gemacht habe und der sowas anzeigt,meint ich wär bei der tkom.


> Leitungsgeschwindigkeit und RAM etc handelt dein Provider ab, nicht die Telekom.


Damit ist RAM an meinem anschluß also vorläufig gestorben.(gehts halt evt. zu versatel,wenn ich gut überzeugen kann)1&1 interessiert nicht,was mit mir ist (sie mußten mich ja nehmen). Aber dadurch das es sie gibt,seid ihr nicht das schlußlicht in sachen support wobei man das bei euch auch nicht wirklich so nennen kann.Ich erinner mich da wieder so dran,als ich nach RAM gefragt hatte und eine "fastpath-antwort" bekam. 



> Das mit der Signatur und dem Dank wär aber nett


 Erst wenn es einer schafft,RAM bei mir auf den anschluß zu bekommen!


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht ist ja sogar VDSL per Outdoor-DSLAM möglich


----------



## Kev95 (23. Juni 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja sogar VDSL per Outdoor-DSLAM möglich


 Das hat man bei uns realisiert, leider steht der COE ein bisschen weit weg von mir.

Wir zahlen DSL-16000 und bekommen ca. DSL-11000, ich bin zufrieden mit der Telekom!
Immerhin hab ich endlich DSL, Modem ist echt nich so toll... 
*
@BloodySuicide:* Ich hätte einen Tipp, den du vielleicht weiterleiten könntest.
Stellt die COEs in Zukunft nicht so nah an die Straßen wie das immer gemacht wird.
Bei uns wäre der Kasten schon ein paar mal von einem LKW mitgenommen worden, hätten manche Personen nicht "Halt!" gerüllt!


----------



## Mekkor (26. Juni 2011)

War bei mir auch so, bin mit einem freund zum Telekom Shop weil er angeblich n´update auf 6000 bekommt und ich 100 m weiter wohne und nur 2000 habe. Hab dann mal nachgefragt und die Frau im Shop hatte sich gewundert das meinem Kumpel überhaupt 6000 versprochen wurden weil auch nur 3000R verfügbar ist. Der hat auch ganz schön blöd geguckt! Der Vertrag bei der Telekom ist jetzt gekündigt, war sowieso nicht ganz zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Tuerkay (26. Juni 2011)

Toll. Wir ne Diskusionsrunde über die Telekom 
Einmal Kunde, nie wieder Kunde. 25Mb bestellt, 16Mb erhalten, 50Mb gezahlt. Der "Rechtsstreit" lief knapp 3 Monate. Anschließend wurde uns der zuviel bezahlte Betrag Rückerstattet und bis Ende der Vertragslaufzeit musste nur noch der Preis für 16Mb bezahlt werden. Jedoch kam es dabei zu einem Neuen Problem. Zufälligerweise ging das internet nach der Einigung nicht mehr Richtig. Man konnte sich die Uhr stellen um zu bestimmen wann und für wie lang genau das internet auf paar Kb gedrosselt bzw. komplett abgeschalten wurde.
Das war nicht nur bei mir so. Auch bei einigen anderen in der Nachbarschaft wars ähnlich. FN wurde zu T-City ernannt und sollte ein Upgrade auf bis zu 100Mb Internet erhalten. Dumm nur das die Leitungen das nicht hergegeben haben und bei der neuverkabelung an vielen enden Gespart wurde.
Letzten endes hat sich die Komplette Nachbarschaft an KabelBW gewendet. Die haben anschließend ihre Kabel umsonst verlegt, sodass die Kosten von 6000€ pro Mehrfamilienhaus entfallen sind. Auserdem zahlen wir jetzt für 50Mb + TV + Telefonflat soviel wie man bei der Telekom für 25Mb gezahlt hätte.
Kabel Deutschland Rulezzz


----------



## Sync (27. Juni 2011)

Hatten erst VDSL 25 bei der Telekom. Haben dann Entertain dazugebucht.
Auf einmal besaßen wir "nur" noch DSL 16.000 mit der Begründung, dass bei uns kein VDSL möglich sei. 
Nach einer Woche hin und her war es von deren Seite noch möglich, da wir das ja vorher auch schon hatten... naja egal.
VDSL 50 dazubestellt, da es gleich teuer wie VDSL 25 war. Allerdings mussten wir 2 Wochen warten bis es ging.
In der Zeit wurden uns 2 Router und ein Media Receiver zugeschickt. Die Router hatten wir nie bestellt, da unser alter VDSL 50 tauglich ist.
Als wir die zurückschicken wollten, wurde uns gesagt, dass wir das nicht müssten... naja uns egal, solange wir keine Miete zahlen müssen.
Die erste Rechnung war ein reines Wirrwarr. Aber jetzt ist alles Super. 
VDSL 50 (an 4 PCs+ Wlan und Fernseher[Entertain])  im Schnitt liegt unser Speed bei 42-46.000 in guten Zeiten auch mal 49.000, dazu haben wir 2 Gratisrouter abgestaubt 
Keine Internetausfälle bisher. Und der Support war immer sehr bemüht.. auch wenn nicht immer ganz bei der Sache..

Solange wir hier wohnen, bleiben wir bei der Telekom. Hatten nur Stress mit Kabel Deutschland und Vodafone (liegt vll auch an der Gegend. Die Herrschaft liegt hier nahzu bei 100% in der Hand der Telekom)


----------

